# EMPLOYMENT UAE, Dubai



## GRAHAM1963 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi everyone
I was wondering if anyone knows if the construction sector is still booming in Dubai
I have looked on a few web sites, for search agents, they all want money to register your resume and send it out to employers, 

then I found a web site that says its against UAE labour laws to charge a fee to the employee who is looking for work.

I would appreciatte anyone who has or is still working in the construction sector letting me know how they got started.

I am looking for work as site superintendent and want to build skyscrapers.

there seem to be sooo many web sites all advertising work in UAE, but how do you pick one out of 100's

would appreciatte any help or advise


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I am looking for work as site superintendent and want to build skyscrapers.


you should try one of the countries where they need more skyscrapers! i don't know about abu dhabi where things seem to be progressing very slowly but there isn't much skyscrappering going on in dubai and probably won't be unless they attract enough people to populate the current ones or have a scientific breakthrough that allows them to reproduce in hundreds.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Construction industry is still pretty bad, and no please do not pay to any of those agencies, besides being illegal as you point, no decent recruiter will ask for money from candidates. Please check the "READ BEFORE YOU POST" sticky for a very extensive list of recruiters, start applying with them to get a feel for the market, but is definitely not what it used to be, perhaps some others in the industry can comment further on this.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

GRAHAM1963 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if the construction sector is still booming in Dubai


Kicked the bucket, shuffled off this mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the choir invisibile.



GRAHAM1963 said:


> I have looked on a few web sites, for search agents, they all want money to register your resume and send it out to employers,


This is a con, don't do it. As are resume rewriting services eg, they say they have interviews lined up for you but your CV is lacking, for a small fee they will rewrite it so you are guaranteed the job.



GRAHAM1963 said:


> I am looking for work as site superintendent and want to build skyscrapers.


There have been hundreds of projects frozen and thousands of people made redundant. Those that have stayed have managed to find work through contacts and networking but the number of ongoing projects here now is minimal.

As an 'outsider' applying cold I'd say you'd have no chance of finding work here. That said it's only an opinion, I'm not in the industry, so keep applying for jobs online you never know. Just remember anyone who asks for a fee upfront, it's a con.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Construction has slowed down significantly and even in Abu Dhabi, a lot of projects have either been cancelled or been put on hold. It is mainly the Master developers in Abu Dhabi that are still building and for the most part, they are only looking for very senior staff and have slowed down the vast majority of their projects.

Try targeting Contractors; there are always publications advertising contracts that have been won. The contractors who have won work quite recently would be your best bet. Just bear in mind that for the most part, you would be hired to work on a Project - if that Projects stops or is suspended/ delayed for any particular reason, unless you company can place you on a new Project, then you get made redundant.

The other thing working against you is the fact that you are abroad. My company used to recruit from abroad but lately, we only recruit locally simply because it is cheaper and quicker and the candidates are more suited to the job. Local experience is something that Clients always look for and unfortunately for the most part, if you do not have local or GCC experience, your CV ends up in the recycle pile.

Have you considered places like Qatar or Saudi? They are not as exciting as the UAE but you would probably have more luck finding a job there.


----------

